# Calvin Sermons on 2 Samuel



## toddpedlar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi -

Does anyone know whether Doug Kelly is still working on more sermons from 2nd Samuel (apart from the first volume, 1-13, that looks like a real beaut!)? Just curious...

todd


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 13, 2008)

Hasn't that been out for quite a while? If there's been nothing recently, I wouldn't hold my breath...

What I would like to see is all Calvin's sermons on both Samuels. I understand that in the French (as reported in Lange's commentary), Calvin takes the view on the witch of Endor, that "Samuel" was a lying apparition--a view I am in complete agreement with.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 14, 2008)

It's been out since 1992, so yes maybe volume 2 isn't coming... I'd really like to see those plus his sermons on Judges, but as you say I'm not holding my breath.


----------

